# Brown tissue in urine!



## hello_kitty

Hello everyone, 
As I am writing this, I am already feeling devastated. Just awhile ago I went to the bathroom and noticed a very, very small piece of brown tissue in my urine. This is the first time I have seen anything like that, and if it werent because I've became more observant, I dont think I would've noticed it because it was very small. Also, I have been having pressure in my lower belly area above my pelvic definitely not at af cramp type. Not painful, but it is uncomfortable. I'm having a hard time bending down because it feels like I have rocks in my tummy. I have also lost some weight (dont know why), but my tummy looks and feels bloated. Has this happened to anyone? I am more concerned about the brown tissue. Thanks.


----------



## daydreaming22

I had a really bad UTI once that caused me to have weird brown tissue in my urine. Could be it. I would get checked by the Dr to be sure, esp if you have an uncomfortable feeling in your abdomen.


----------



## hello_kitty

I just had my urine tested 2 days ago and it was fine. Any other ideas?


----------



## RAL3

I would just go to your doctor. The brown tissue in your urine does sound uti like and I'm wondering if it was just your doctor dipped the urine and said it was fine or if it was done at the lab. Only because my doctor dipped mine once and said it seemed fine but sent it to the lab anyway, then it came back there was an infection. But I would go anyway about the feeling in your abdomen and mention the brown tissue and see what they have to say :flower:


----------



## akblaze

If your UTI has just started it won't show in a urinalysis. Happened to me, I knew I had one because I used to get them a lot but the urinalysis came out normal. A couple days later it came back as a UTI.. do you have any of the other UTI symptoms though?

However, if it will make you feel better then definitely call your doc especially if you don't feel right! Listen to your body! 
good luck hun!


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks guys,
I will be seeing my doc this upcoming monday but in the meantime, I have spotted something else. This morning, with my first urine, I noticed some sticky brown discharge on the toilet paper when I wiped. Is this bad? Thanks


----------



## rebekah05

I have had some spotting for close to 4 weeks. How far along are you. I understand your concerns. I had very small tissue also that was brown in color. It almost looked like a thick/stringy cm type thing. But all is well. I was told this happens to a lot of women. Hang in there dear.


----------



## brummymummy

Hi I am 10 weeks and on more than one occasion have had this. And even had bleeding. I went for a scan and everything was perfect and told it's just one of those things and it's more common than people think. I have also had that pressure like feeling in my stomach. Easier said than done but try not to worry:flower::hug:


----------



## Donna210369

I have had brown discharge since 4+1, i'm now 6+3. also have brown flecks in the loo after i've had a wee. Mine is not UTI but coming from uterus/cervix area. had a scan yesterday and a tiny heartbeat flickering away, so try not to panic too much. Good luck xx


----------



## hello_kitty

rebekah05 said:


> I have had some spotting for close to 4 weeks. How far along are you. I understand your concerns. I had very small tissue also that was brown in color. It almost looked like a thick/stringy cm type thing. But all is well. I was told this happens to a lot of women. Hang in there dear.

rebekah,
Thanks so much for your answer this is exactly what I am experiencing. Its thick/stringy with clear cm. Based on my lmp, I'm supposed to be 5 weeks today, but I'm having a feeling I ovulated late so I might not be as far along.


----------



## akblaze

Just checking in to see how you are doing!! Are you still spotting? 
I had spotting for about three weeks in December, a couple days after I got my BFP for about a week.. then it stopped and then around weeks 7-9. Sometimes it was brown and other times it was red/pink. 
I hope you are doing okay!!! Sending lots of sticky dust your way!!! 
:hugs::hugs:


----------

